# Canadian (Ontario) Insurance



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with Canadian Insurance and Uber? I have been seeing lots of posts about American carriers, and with Uber expanding the Canadian market (specifically Ontario) what are your experiences? Have you found companies that offer a "Uber Premium", is it considered commercial - even part time, do they consider ride share to be Car Pooling - what are your experiences?


----------



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

Not currently available. OAP 1 - the standard auto policy does not cover paid passengers. You roll the dice and hope Uber's contingent policy will cover you and your insurer will not cancel your policy "if something happens".

Aviva will have rideshare coverage in Ontario starting sometime in February, cost expected to be about $50-$70/month extra (on top of having regular personal auto policy with Aviva). Max 20 hours/week rideshare (eg no FT drivers), only for drivers who have had their license for at least 6 years.

Intact/Belair Direct have a partnership with Uber but have not announced an availability date for whatever they plan to offer, though rumour from Uber is that it will be cheaper than Aviva.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Just in case I need it and am able to get away with it, I have a copy of the ins letter that is used in the US. It is issued by JAMES RIVER INSURANCE. I think one copy is for the state of Texas and the other is for California. I found them online last spring. Even if they just give me some stall time to figure out what to do, they'll be worth it.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

kwzombie said:


> Not currently available. OAP 1 - the standard auto policy does not cover paid passengers. You roll the dice and hope Uber's contingent policy will cover you and your insurer will not cancel your policy "if something happens".
> 
> Aviva will have rideshare coverage in Ontario starting sometime in February, cost expected to be about $50-$70/month extra (on top of having regular personal auto policy with Aviva). Max 20 hours/week rideshare (eg no FT drivers), only for drivers who have had their license for at least 6 years.
> 
> Intact/Belair Direct have a partnership with Uber but have not announced an availability date for whatever they plan to offer, though rumour from Uber is that it will be cheaper than Aviva.


Can you at least get a certificate of Insurance for drivers in Ontario ? I wonder why the "Partners" are so useless. They never have any information to provide. Its almost as if they are discouraging drivers from getting the proper insurance.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Watching this thread like a hawk. Hoping to bump here for any more updates.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

*I kind of wonder how they can come up with an insurance policy BEFORE they have what the rules & regs are going to be.*


----------



## Phillie (May 10, 2016)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> *I kind of wonder how they can come up with an insurance policy BEFORE they have what the rules & regs are going to be.*


Insurance policies are a province wide thing... not based municipal regs. FSCO the governing body for insurance has already given approval for rideshare insurance and Aviva jumped on it before any otber companies.


----------

